# Possible to check hard drive type on VPS?



## Wambo (Jan 22, 2015)

Is it possible to check what sort of hard drive my VPS provider is using? I can't find the thread but someone was checking the CPU information for their provider and it made me wonder if I could do the same on a VPS for hard drives or even see what sort of raid card was being used. Is this possible?


----------



## devonblzx (Jan 22, 2015)

In most virtual servers, the drives and drivers are emulated.  I don't think there would be any way of you seeing anything beyond the device they provide to you.


----------



## zionvps (Jan 25, 2015)

Unlike CPU, hard disks are completely emulated, the newer ones even being emulated in 2 levels (see ploop)

So, the only reliable way to know is ask your provider (if they are ready to answer)


----------

